# Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2018)

​
​


> "Rimuru Tempest" is the new name of a slime in a fantasy world taken by a former 37-year-old human Satou Mikami after he is killed by a passing robber. Broken free from ordinary, stale past life, his fresh adventure in a fantasy world as a slime monster with unique abilities begins.
> 
> (Source: MAL News)





Studio: 8 Bit
Airing:  Starting October 1st



> *Characters & Voice Actors*
> Main
> 
> Supporting
> ...







> *Staff *
> 
> Director
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 30, 2018)

Looks like studio 8bit has come again to slay another series I liked.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2018)

8bit

God , fucking why!!!!!¡!!?????


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 31, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> 8bit
> 
> God , fucking why!!!!!¡!!?????



They are the reapers of the industry, they have come for JC staffs spot.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> They are the reapers of the industry, they have come for JC staffs spot.


These vicious animals need to stop. If it were a series i give pretty much a rats ass even if i followed it I wouldnt mi d but slime adventures doesnt deserve this.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 8, 2018)

Less than a month away, been looking forward for an anime adaptation since reading the WN.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 1, 2018)

It's almost here, can't wait for the subbed version!


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 1, 2018)

First episode was actually pretty good, hopefully 8bit doesn't screw things up too hard.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 1, 2018)

Never read the WN, but I like the first episode. I'm actually surprised by how much I liked it... I might  enjoy this isekai


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 1, 2018)

Decent episode, though the stabbing scene was super wonky I feel like they were trying to make it more dramatic?

His last request being to delete his hard drive 

Tsundere Storm Dragon 

Kind of a slow feeling start, but I guess we'll see how it progresses. I feel like this show has the right kind of tone to succeed somewhat as an isekai anime unlike a few past shows if nothing else.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2018)

Decent first ep, still wary of 8bit tho


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2018)

Pretty much enjoyed the 1st ep. Nothing too heavy with the terms involved, seems to follow more the manga than WN in this aspect. Was kind of confused by the opening sequence until I recalled who it was.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 2, 2018)

I will watch this until I lose interest


----------



## ~Greed~ (Oct 2, 2018)

First episode was pretty good. A pretty slow pace but that was also the case with the beginning of the novels. 

The OP was top notch. Has me hyped. Hopefully my fears with it being animated by 8bit were for nothing.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 3, 2018)

Did enjoy the first episode. Read the till the latest manga chapter (45). In the mean time I read some spoilers and reviews and looks like it goes downhill near the end. I think you can already see why even in the first episode. Still plan to watch it till the end. 

With 24 episodes planned will they be able to adapt the entire novel?


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 8, 2018)

This is such a fun show


----------



## Roman (Oct 9, 2018)

Yeah, I was highly entertained by the first episode and this one also doesn't fail to deliver.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2018)

The second one was somewhat better. How did he get to the dragon who seemed to be on the other side of the barrier though? What was the point in eating the dragon just to analyze the seal it'd no longer be under?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 9, 2018)

Pacing's still good, and there were more fun moments this ep.  It was nice seeing the 3 idiots/stooges first appearance.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 9, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The second one was somewhat better. How did he get to the dragon who seemed to be on the other side of the barrier though? What was the point in eating the dragon just to analyze the seal it'd no longer be under?



He ate the seal as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 9, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> He ate the seal as well.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 10, 2018)

As explained in the first episode, by absorbing things, he learns the composition of it and can thus recreate it or destroy it.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 10, 2018)

Slime boi is so cute


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 11, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Slime boi is so cute



When I watched the previews I was put off by his voice.  But I actually kinda like it now, glad its a new voice actor, good to hear new voices. Its why I don't watch dubs very often.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 11, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> When I watched the previews I was put off by his voice.  But I actually kinda like it now, glad its a new voice actor, good to hear new voices. Its why I don't watch dubs very often.


yeah, I was indifferent about it in the first episode. Now I'm cool with it.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 15, 2018)

Another great ep. I genuinely love this show.


----------



## Roman (Oct 15, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Slime boi is so cute



Wait what? That's a guy?


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> Wait what? That's a guy?


uh...did you watch episode 1? lol

do slimes even have a sex?!

that would be a good series title.


----------



## Roman (Oct 15, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> uh...did you watch episode 1? lol
> 
> do slimes even have a sex?!
> 
> that would be a good series title.



Ah that's true 

His human form looks so feminine I forgot about it


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> Ah that's true
> 
> His human form looks so feminine I forgot about it


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 15, 2018)

I couldn't be happier with this adaptation so far, going a tad slow but its managing to capture the fun of the LN so well, you can feel the energy and that the animators are happy working on it.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2018)

Ranga and Gobuta. I'm enjoying the baby steps Rimuru's taking as well, nothing too heavy and plenty of funny moments.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope we get a crossover and the Goblin Slayer is visiting than goblin village soon...

seriously, Im enjoying this so far, kind of cute without being over the top. that slime is kind of an asshole killing all kind of animals without second thought just to take their abilities. I guess he'd kill anything if its not cute.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 16, 2018)

I get such mixed feelings while watching this series after a lifetime of thinking of goblins as little evil monsters. 

The worst part is when the Goblinas are featured. 

I wish the Rimuru's human form in the opening looked more like his human form from his previous life, but meh, can't have everything.  It's an enjoyable series, though.  I've laughed hard at some parts.  I'll keep watching.


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2018)

Tayimus said:


> I get such mixed feelings while watching this series after a lifetime of thinking of goblins as little evil monsters.



I wasn't too displaced by this after being up to date with Re:Monster which paints goblins as having potential for being both good as they are shown here or as vile as they are in Goblin Slayer. I want to see how the goblins in this show will grow considering how powerful they become in Re:Monster.

The goblin girls were cute af in this episode


----------



## Garcher (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2018)

Roman said:


> I wasn't too displaced by this after being up to date with Re:Monster which paints goblins as having potential for being both good as they are shown here or as vile as they are in Goblin Slayer. I want to see how the goblins in this show will grow considering how powerful they become in Re:Monster.
> 
> The goblin girls were cute af in this episode



Oh god, I pray for the anime community if that ever gets adapted into a anime. Goblin Slayer controversy will be small time.


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Oh god, I pray for the anime community if that ever gets adapted into a anime. Goblin Slayer controversy will be small time.



Lol. People are gonna be calling Rou a socialist sociopath, not knowing how much he loves his kids and their mothers.

There will be blood.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 17, 2018)

what is Re:Monster about?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2018)

Roman said:


> Lol. People are gonna be calling Rou a socialist sociopath, not knowing how much he loves his kids and their mothers.
> 
> There will be blood.



It will be very ugly.


Ye Xiu said:


> what is Re:Monster about?



Its diary of a guy who was a space military officer, gets killed by Yandere love interest and reincarnates into a Goblin. Keeps his special ability of absorbing abilities of things he eats, soon makes his way to king Gobbo and begins evolving. Shit skyrockets.

Guy is a depraved son of a bitch, its hard to tell if its the new monster body that is making him a sociopath or if he was always like that, or if its some combination of the above.


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2018)

Idk if I'd call him a sociopath as he definitely shows caring for people around him, especially those closest to him. He does do some fucked up shit but it's not always about cost-benefit with him like it would be for an actual sociopath or the way it is for Ainz, for instance.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 17, 2018)

Roman said:


> Idk if I'd call him a sociopath as he definitely shows caring for people around him, especially those closest to him. He does do some fucked up shit but it's not always about cost-benefit with him like it would be for an actual sociopath or the way it is for Ainz, for instance.



His morals are clearly fucked and not even in the weird Japanese way, either he was meant to be fucked up in the head or the author is for not thinking anything of it.


----------



## Roman (Oct 17, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> His morals are clearly fucked and not even in the weird Japanese way, either he was meant to be fucked up in the head or the author is for not thinking anything of it.



Yeah, he does have some weird and twisted morals, but when it comes to his allies and companions, his attitude is definitely different from how he is with outsiders. The best way to describe the way he runs his organization is like the mafia, treating his allies as family and outsiders as potential business partners or threats depending on context.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 17, 2018)

just read the first chapter

rapist goblins are best goblins after all


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2018)

Rou just does whatever the fuck he wants, he can just be world savior today and tomorrow he will just wake up and wage war on the world he just saved.

I want to think his evil side Is due to the blessings of the gods he has since at first he was pretty much presented as some sort of chaotic neutral character but as time went by he leaned towards evil. 

Its just fun how he can be some shameless genocider and yet love and dote on his women and kids so much.


----------



## Tayimus (Oct 17, 2018)

I had _severe_ trouble enjoying Re:Monster at first.  I was legit angry reading the later parts.  And then it hit me all at once, Rou is a villain protagonist.  I'm not _supposed_ to relate to this dude.  Once I realized that, everything slid into place and I could start enjoying the story.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't try to relate to characters to begin with, it just happens. If they win me over then that's great and more than I can expect from most, but if I can relate to them as well then it's just a nice bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Oct 17, 2018)

the protagonist is a CHAD goblin


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm just going to pirate this sword.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 22, 2018)

E.I.L.F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2018)

ELF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2018)

ELFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF~!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2018)

A blessed life within Elf Valley!!!

The actual ones were much better than the shoujo manga wannabes he was imagining.


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 23, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> A blessed life within Elf Valley!!!



Rimuru is a true man... girl... thing of culture 



luffy no haki said:


> The actual ones were much better than the shoujo manga wannabes he was imagining.



I’ve seen reactions from people on twitter that his vision of elves was actually a joke on how he’s an old otaku and the elves are supposed to be a parody of characters from some old anime called Record of Lodoss War (and the blonde one specifically looks like some character called Deedlit apparently).

Makes more sense with that context. Dude thinks the weirdly drawn elves in his head are hot due to nostalgia


----------



## xenos5 (Oct 23, 2018)

Absolutely loving the show so far. The animation is just so... bouncy. Which fits pretty well since the main character is a slime


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 23, 2018)

xenos5 said:


> Rimuru is a true man... girl... thing of culture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they were Record of Lodoss War parody's, never seen the anime but instantly recognized it. Be careful, might attract the older anime is better crowd.


----------



## Roman (Oct 23, 2018)

This show is so much better than I gave it credit for when I first heard about it. Those elf girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2018)

Another fun and relaxing episode. MC never fails to grab a business opportunity. Some nice moments with the elves. Gobuta is one chill goblin, still sleeping in the cell while all this is happening . And I just realized interestingly, the background scenes during the ending song differs according to each ep since ep 2.


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone want to go rape some Goblins?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## John Sheppard (Oct 26, 2018)

how are the elf girls better than the ones he was imagining?

90s elves all the way


----------



## Garcher (Oct 26, 2018)

I hate posting fanart right before there's a new page 



Ye Xiu said:


> Anyone want to go rape some Goblins?


----------



## Roman (Oct 27, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Anyone want to go rape some Goblins?




HOO BOY I SURE AS HELL DO


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 27, 2018)

I don´t like you telling us to rape them, I will totally go but I don´t like how you phrased it


----------



## Muk (Oct 28, 2018)

i haven't watched anime in years xD

can someone pm a link/site where i can watch without ads xD


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 28, 2018)

Muk said:


> i haven't watched anime in years xD
> 
> can someone pm a link/site where i can watch without ads xD



Crunchyroll/vrv, gotta pay for a subscription.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 28, 2018)

Muk said:


> i haven't watched anime in years xD
> 
> can someone pm a link/site where i can watch without ads xD


a lot has changed in your absent years


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Oct 29, 2018)

This anime continues to impress.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2018)

Elves are old news. I wanna know more about these girls with horns.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 29, 2018)

Now they're exiled from the ELFs.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2018)

Elf paradise is gone


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2018)

DEMON GIRLS YALL

CMON


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> DEMON GIRLS YALL
> 
> CMON



You know we are not entering that terrain till they finally appear, so maybe next week


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 29, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> You know we are not entering that terrain till they finally appear, so maybe next week


----------



## Roman (Oct 30, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> DEMON GIRLS YALL
> 
> CMON


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2018)

Good episode. Like how the show hasn't lost its fun factor. Gobuta never fails to make me laugh, Rimuru's on his way back and you are still in the cell


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2018)

Lol did they totally forget gobuta?


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 31, 2018)

Rimuru told Gobuta he could escape any time he wanted, they just didn't want to get him caught up in the trial.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

Shizu is quite cute, but plot is progressing slooowly.
They were showing off Rimuru's human form in the opening, now we are halfway through and he still doesn't have it


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 5, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Shizu is quite cute, but plot is progressing slooowly.
> They were showing off Rimuru's human form in the opening, now we are halfway through and he still doesn't have it


It's gonna be 24 eps


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 5, 2018)

Glad this show immediately had rimiru and shizu come out to each other revealing they are both japanese  instead of dragging it out. Those 3 travelers are great, can't wait to see more of them. Another episode I really enjoyed.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> It's gonna be 24 eps


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 5, 2018)

how does Shizu know about game references when she was summoned from WWII times?


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 5, 2018)

I lost it at the eroge elf memory 



blakstealth said:


> how does Shizu know about game references when she was summoned from WWII times?


She did say she heard it from another person from the country, so someone she fought/killed/loved/whatever I'm assuming.


----------



## Roman (Nov 5, 2018)

Shizu is love. Shizu is life.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 5, 2018)

This is going to make my Mondays less shit for longer than I expected


----------



## Roman (Nov 5, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> This is going to make my Mondays less shit for longer than I expected



Especially when this is easily one of the biggest highlights this season, right there next to JJBA, Golden Kamuy and Release the Spyce.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 5, 2018)

Roman said:


> Especially when this is easily one of the biggest highlights this season, right there next to JJBA, Golden Kamuy and Thunderbolt Fantasy.


Fixed


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2018)

Another enjoyable episode. It was nice seeing the settlement/community growing nicely. Gobuta and the 3 adventurers competing for funniest this week. Rimuru makes being a slime seem awesome and we finally got to see Shizu.


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 6, 2018)

Shizu is mad cute


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 12, 2018)

This episode


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2018)

Ifrit was reputed to be some incredibly hot shit, then Rimuru turns him into a fucking joke. This show is awesome


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 12, 2018)

Episode 7 is FANTASTIC

The Music, The Animation, more of Shizu's backstory.

I love ALL OF IT  (the music especially, I can't fucking wait for the OST).


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2018)

Seems like Rimuru forced Ifrit to cool off


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2018)

Rimuru was too cool for Ifrit


----------



## Roman (Nov 12, 2018)

Ifrit's burning passion just wasn't enough against Rimuru's virility


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 12, 2018)

well, I'm glad that was resolved quickly. Now Shizu can live her life with less weight on her shoulders....and start rebuilding the village that she destroyed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2018)

Ifrit shitting his magical pants when seeing Veldora


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Ifrit shitting his magical pants when seeing Veldora



Makes you wonder how he was able to beat Veldora in the past tbh. I was really happy to see him btw, one of the best parts of this episode.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 13, 2018)

Rimuru's lulzy, omg omg omg I'm dying oh wait I have resistance herpderp LESGO BOI *omnomnom* 

Seeing Veldora again was naisu. Poor Ifry


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2018)

nsfw

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Nov 13, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> nsfw
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Can't wait for them to appear


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 13, 2018)

Is no one going to mention how a loli and her pet got vaporized in this episode?


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2018)

John Sheppard said:


> Is no one going to mention how a loli and her pet got vaporized in this episode?



Foxes make bad domesticated pets.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 13, 2018)

John Sheppard said:


> Is no one going to mention how a loli and her pet got vaporized in this episode?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2018)

They werent relevant at all, why comment? I hadnt finished laughing at that bird wizard when it happened anyway.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 13, 2018)

I see that you guys are liking it so far. And it gets better, I'm up to date with the manga(chapt. 46).
...

I soooo wanna spoil you guys.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2018)

^I think a good amount here do read the manga too, and some  even the novel tho(which apparently is already over)


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 13, 2018)

Even so, keep talk about those under spoiler tags.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 13, 2018)

Grimm6Jack said:


> I see that you guys are liking it so far. And it gets better, I'm up to date with the manga(chapt. 46).
> ...
> 
> I soooo wanna spoil you guys.



I'd be the one spoiling you since I have read the web novel


----------



## John Sheppard (Nov 13, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I'd be the one spoiling you since I have read the web novel



I'd be the one doing the spoiling because my cousin works for Nintendo is the author.

True story Kappa


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Nov 13, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I'd be the one spoiling you since I have read the web novel



Pulling the novel card on me huh!? Well... pls dun spoil then.


----------



## Garcher (Nov 14, 2018)

There were some really lazily animated parts this ep


----------



## Tayimus (Nov 15, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> ^I think a good amount here do read the manga too, and some  even the novel tho(which apparently is already over)


I cheated and read the wiki.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2018)

Great episode! Liked the additions to Shizu's backstory (the way Shizu incinerated her friend + pet was somewhat brutal) and the Ifrit fight. Background music this episode was also particularly good. 

Agree with the rest, it gets better.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2018)

I tell u what. They finally finished translating the novel the last few weeks. Been taking years to complete.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2018)

ep8


*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> ep8
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hence the optimistic rating I gave you last week. It was for your sake


----------



## xenos5 (Nov 19, 2018)

THE FUCKING FEELS 

I am man enough to admit this episode made me cry.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Hence the optimistic rating I gave you last week. It was for your sake


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2018)

I knew what was coming.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2018)

She did mention a couple times now how's she's been living for decades, and I found it odd how she still looked so young. Goddang it


----------



## Roman (Nov 19, 2018)

Shizu is love. Shizu is life.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2018)

At least the ogres gonna make the ir debut soon


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 19, 2018)

Roman said:


> Shizu is love. Shizu is life.


change your avy pls. seeing her hurts 

Wait...those new characters are ogres? Why have I been calling them demons *embarrassed*


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 19, 2018)

R.I.P Shizu . This episode fucked me up more than I thought it would. Seriously this show great. Hopefully the next 2/3 of this show are as good.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Garcher (Nov 20, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 20, 2018)

I wasn't big on this arc. I liked the start then wasn't as into these last two episodes for whatever reason. Maybe it's when I watched them, but I just wasn't super engaged.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 20, 2018)

Started this a few weeks ago and it took me a while to catch up, but here I be. 

It's a comfy show. Comfy world building. Comfy cast. Comfy everything. 
Then this Shizu stuff happens 

Still pretty comfy, but still


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 20, 2018)

Great, emotional episode. RIP Shizu. Your onscreen time was short but now you are finally free. 

Looking forward to the next arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2018)

So, at this pace where do you think the anime will leave at?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 20, 2018)

Thinking about the crystal ball reading again, the line about the "person you're destined to be with" turned out to be some monkey's paw type bullshit.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 20, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Thinking about the crystal ball reading again, the line about the "person you're destined to be with" turned out to be some monkey's paw type bullshit.


her dead body is within him now.


----------



## Muk (Nov 20, 2018)

Hopefully it ends with meeting demonlord leon


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 21, 2018)

Think most read the manga/WN/LN as well but just incase, these are *spoilers*.



luffy no haki said:


> So, at this pace where do you think the anime will leave at?



Since the anime seems to be closer to the manga's pace, based on the WN, it should cover 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the entire forest disturbance arc (Orc Disaster) and probably until either the signing of the formal alliance with the Dwarven country or the appearance of 4 of the demon lords since they were in the opening theme. If the fights get concised, might even end up with Milim arriving at Tempest 


 The 24 episodes should be just enough for that.


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 21, 2018)

They might change the pace for the rest of the season. I don't see why we couldn't have Orc arc in 4-6 episodes.


----------



## Porshion (Nov 23, 2018)

Fave arc coming next. Another somewhat tragic dude whew.


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2018)

duckin excited for the next episode

preview pics

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> duckin excited for the next episode
> 
> preview pics


----------



## Roman (Nov 26, 2018)

Holy shit. REALLY love red oni's armor and design

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 26, 2018)

Shion looks bae in that design too, why did she have to change to an office lady outfit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 26, 2018)

Oni waifu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2018)

Roman said:


> Shion looks bae in that design too, why did she have to change to an office lady outfit


cos office lady onis are seeeexy~!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> cos office lady onis are seeeexy~!



Absolutely. I just like her warrior outfit better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 26, 2018)

What a way to start of the next arc... I almost don't want to watch anymore so I can marathon this whole show...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 26, 2018)

why do episodes feel so short ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Muk (Nov 26, 2018)

I feel like marathoning this series, waiting each week is horror


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Nov 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> why do episodes feel so short ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


we need some slime smileys...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2018)

I also want to stop and then watch it all in one go, but this season I´m basically only watching this and Goblin Slayer. If I stop i would pretty much be watching nothing


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2018)

10/10 episode. Good episode to start the new arc but imo the one with most fun and lovable moments so far. 

- Rimuru bouncing during the opening scenes

- His excitement at testing & later oogling at his human form

- His interactions with Gobuta pre hunt and during forest battle is funny as usual

- Ranga the dog 

- 3 standout onis

- Leader's armour design fits his personality

- Old oni is the generic veteran, his senile line scene was good

- Liked the princess traditional garb. Rimuru nodding his head in agreement to her observations 

- Rimuru nonchalantly demonstrating the difference between their strength 

- Even better, the onis reaction to his true form as well as having been defeated by a slime 

Onwards to next week!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Porshion (Nov 27, 2018)

Wat? For what reason lol?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2018)

It's an Anti-Stabbing campaign. Say NO to knife-related violence.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2018)

Why would anyone do that if you can reincarnate into an awesome OP slime and hang around beautiful ogre and elf girls?


----------



## Katou (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Porshion (Nov 28, 2018)

Fluidity in animu is the new trend


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Why would anyone do that if you can reincarnate into an awesome OP slime and hang around beautiful ogre and elf girls?



If only that were the case.
























































































...unless this whole time, death in this world allows us to reincarnate in another world were special powers is a thing and the better your conduct in this world, the more OP you can be in the next


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Roman said:


> If only that were the case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any volunteers to test this theory out?


----------



## Lew (Nov 28, 2018)

the pink oni girl is cute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Nov 28, 2018)

I want to make some half-breeds with Shion


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

Lewd said:


> the pink oni girl is cute


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

:blu

she's ready to eat


----------



## Lew (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

I have an idea.


----------



## Katou (Nov 28, 2018)

shit.. i almost thought zero 2 ...


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Roman said:


> I have an idea.


im listening


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> im listening


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Roman said:


>


I WANT THESE


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2018)

Roman said:


>



Flip that oni


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Flip that oni



Done


----------



## Xiammes (Nov 28, 2018)

Roman said:


> Done



:spookyoni


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

:spookyoni


----------



## Roman (Nov 28, 2018)

:spookyoni


----------



## blakstealth (Nov 28, 2018)

Is this what "shiawase" feels like?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2018)

That one looks great but they didn´t approve rimuru smug? Cant find it, wanted to spam the hell out of that one


----------



## Porshion (Nov 29, 2018)

:spookyoniayy good stuff


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 29, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Why would anyone do that if you can reincarnate into an awesome OP slime and hang around beautiful ogre and elf girls?



Sounds like a particularly cruel fate to be be surrounded by all them beauties but have no penis to do the deed with.
:spookyoni


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> That one looks great but they didn´t approve rimuru smug? Cant find it, wanted to spam the hell out of that one



I posted it but seems like they didn't do it


----------



## Roman (Nov 29, 2018)

@Xiammes any chance to get the rimusmug approved?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 29, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Sounds like a particularly cruel fate to be be surrounded by all them beauties but have no penis to do the deed with.
> :spookyoni


Justo consume some random human. Easy problems, easy solutions.:spookyoni


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 3, 2018)

we're waiting @Xiammes 

:spookyoni


----------



## Roman (Dec 3, 2018)

:spookyoni


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2018)

:spookyoni


----------



## xenos5 (Dec 3, 2018)

:spookyoni


----------



## Lew (Dec 3, 2018)

I miss the fang


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2018)

Shion

That young Lizard is so stupid, love these kind of lame chars as long as they don´t go too overboard


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2018)

I was hoping they would avoid CG, but I guess its not possible, no one is going to draw armies anymore. I hope they do one impressive drawn shot of the army and avoid showing it as much as possible to avoid the cg.


----------



## Lew (Dec 3, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I was hoping they would avoid CG, but I guess its not possible, no one is going to draw armies anymore. I hope they do one impressive drawn shot of the army and avoid showing it as much as possible to avoid the cg.


Basically in all shows now when there's a crowd. Much rather they use a still image and pan over it most of the time.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2018)

I wonder when we are going to get the orc's backstory, I guess they might do what they did with Shizu and lay it out all in two episodes.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm like_ this_ close to breaking and starting the manga
:spookyoni

The anime is great, but these week long breaks are getting too tough to endure.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 3, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> :blu
> 
> she's ready to eat


I'm ready to eat.... Shion and shuna .


----------



## Garcher (Dec 3, 2018)

Shion was prettier before


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 3, 2018)

I do miss shions and shuna orge form though  . I actually preferred all of their orge forms.


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> I'm like_ this_ close to breaking and starting the manga
> :spookyoni
> 
> The anime is great, but these week long breaks are getting too tough to endure.



Remember that scene with Morgana dancing in Magi? Well. Shion does it 10,000,000 times better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Shion was prettier before





THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> I do miss shions and shuna orge form though  . I actually preferred all of their orge forms.


Yeah, they all looked better before.

Now they all just look like mildly different humans compared to the pretty distinct original looks.


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2018)

I agree that the ogres looked better in their original forms, despite how it makes sense thematically that they would look more human as a result of taking on a name.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 4, 2018)

I started laughing as soon as the ogres warned Rimuru about them being higher monsters and he thought he could cakewalk through their naming. 

I do prefer they're original designs too, but these ones aint too shabby either. I can't wait to see Shion in her OL outfit.



Roman said:


> Remember that scene with Morgana dancing in Magi? Well. Shion does it 10,000,000 times better.



That . . . I remember people giving the animators shit for how choppy it initially was.
:blu


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2018)

Liked the presentation from when Benimaru considered Rimuru's proposal till he accepted them. Not too draggy.

At last, the orges get named. It's becoming an anticipated tradition, "Join me and I'll name you"  . Rimuru commenting about Gelmud when he's kind of doing the same thing.

Imo, the layout of the lizard people's home is better in anime than in manga. Swamplike/cavern dwelling feel to it is nice.

Gabiru ! That overconfidence of his is going to be fun to watch next episode.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 4, 2018)

Why are orcs so often depicted as pig people in japanese media? When I think of orcs I think of LotR and Warcraft and they are not pigs


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2018)

I can only guess that they (mangaka/animator) follow the games version like FF and DQ?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 4, 2018)

Mysticreader said:


> I can only guess that they (mangaka/animator) follow the games version like FF and DQ?


But those games are japanese as well


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> But those games are japanese as well



Yeah. The only thing I guess is to differentiate between the 2 most common creatures goblins and orcs. And by exaggerating the broad nose and tusks, they become more boar like?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2018)

Pretty much, i mean Orcs and Trolls look like Gobs on steroids. So maybe this pig approach Is just to differentiate.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2018)

THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> I'm ready to eat.... Shion and shuna .


----------



## Roman (Dec 4, 2018)

blakstealth said:


>



Wouldn't you be?


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2018)

Roman said:


> Wouldn't you be?


im one of a pure and innocent heart


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 4, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Pretty much, i mean Orcs and Trolls look like Gobs on steroids. So maybe this pig approach Is just to differentiate.


Yeah, I ended up thinking the same. It lends to some differentiation if nothing else.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 10, 2018)

This episode was great, the cast is fantastic and bounces off each other extremely well. I am also impressed at the CG, I rewatched that short scene like 5 times and I don't think I have seen a better CG army, 2d drawn art in the foreground at key intervals and it being dark allowed it to hide details on the models, if you had another light source it probably would have looked really jarring.


Kazuma Lizard is great.

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

Shuna 

Shion 

Lizardboy


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 10, 2018)

I wish I could have subordinates like Rimuru's 

Chill, loyal. fun-loving, competent (except Shion's cooking) and also very cool-headed. Like you could tell they wanted to rip the lizard guy to piece, but they all remained calm and instead had their collective protege' in Gobta handle him. And he did, which I thought was great cause it showed it  that his training was paying off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 10, 2018)

This´ll probly be a constant reaction for each ep. but still: Shion

Gabil, love how much of a clueless fool you are. If i didn´t know what comes after this I probly would be shitting on you but no

And yeah, it may seem odd due to how quickly they actually ended up joining him but their loyalty for Rimuru is hardcore as fuck. I really like it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 10, 2018)

I mean...I wouldn't bite the hand that fed me a level up to Kijin status


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 10, 2018)

This show is the gift that keeps on giving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2018)

Another good, hilarious, lovable episode. Like that the author is and continues to spread out the love among his characters. So many scenes to choose from:

Shuna vs Shion competing for Rimuru in the beginning. During the meeting, not only were they seated next to him, but later huddled protectively over him  Awesome that the rest of the gang is equally devoted to/respects him.

Gobuta was great during the lunch scene and vs Gabiru, simple goblin vs airhead lizardman 

Gabiru! The individual, his entourage and his pompous entrance scene 

The orcs march was reminiscent of the orcs marching down from Isengard. Still good though.

The wait to next week's episode


----------



## Garcher (Dec 11, 2018)

Mysticreader said:


> The orcs march was reminiscent of the orcs marching down from Isengard. Still good though.


Uruks >>>>> pigs


----------



## Garcher (Dec 11, 2018)

Shion though


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Uruks >>>>> pigs



True, won't deny that . Design, ferocity were miles apart. Still, it was a nice marching/incoming horde sequence.


----------



## Porshion (Dec 11, 2018)

Hope the anime got to be long lived enough just so i can get to see Gii/Guy Crimson and more Leon Cromwell


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 11, 2018)

BTW couldn´t Shion´s food be used as an actual weapon? we got the usual shitty cooking joke but Gobta legitly had to develop poison resistance to remain alive


----------



## Porshion (Dec 12, 2018)

There was a very minor fluff about how Rimuru thought to use Shion's cooking as an actual punishment in Tempest but then immediately handwave that idea away since it'd be rude to Shion and it's dangerous. Gobuta and Benimaru still have to suffer from it though

She improved her cooking a bit due to some reason but that'd be spoiler. Unless you don't mind spoiler :spookyoni


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 12, 2018)

I do mind spoilers
:spookyoni
[insert smug slime emote here that SHOULD exist but doesn't for some reason]


----------



## Porshion (Dec 12, 2018)

It's a rather major one so i'd rather not post it here. PM tbh if anyone's interested


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2018)

Finally managed to watch the episode. Damn, Shura and Shion have an intense rivalry 

Gobuta making the lizard guy look like a chump was awesome to see


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2018)

Does Gabiru have any redeeming qualities? I can't see this show salvaging his reputation in my heart.


----------



## Roman (Dec 17, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Does Gabiru have any redeeming qualities? I can't see this show salvaging his reputation in my heart.



He has already been redeemed in my heart of hearts


----------



## Garcher (Dec 17, 2018)

Gonna watch the ep now


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2018)

Roman said:


> He has already been redeemed in my heart of hearts


:rimusmug


----------



## Roman (Dec 17, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> :rimusmug



@Xiammes


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2018)

No rimusmug yet?

 Lets riot against these oppressing slime haters


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 17, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Does Gabiru have any redeeming qualities? I can't see this show salvaging his reputation in my heart.



I like Gabiru why does he need redeeming


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2018)

Gabiru has Kazuma's voice actor, no need need to be redeemed, he is already forgiven.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 17, 2018)

He was redeemed in the moment that light  fell upon him as if he were the messiah of the fools

The sucker is great, no need to take him too seriously he is a fun side character, and their VA choice for him is just great, just can´t stop picturing Kazuma doing the same shit he does


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 17, 2018)

The icing on the cake is that its his subordinates who is filling his head with these grand idea's and he is blundering around like a buffoon to meet their expectations.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 17, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> The icing on the cake is that its his subordinates who is filling his head with these grand idea's and he is blundering around like a buffoon to meet their expectations.



But the crazy thing is, he does seem capable. He's just young and really naive and that is obviously going to screw him over next ep


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2018)

Good episode albeit one of the more serious ones. Dryad helping herself to potato chips. Rimuru describing his followers as a feast 

Gabiru is just fun. Like others said, he isn't as bad as he seems minus his idiocy and self assuredness. Besides, his failure will just make Rimuru look better 

Finally reaching the main event next episode


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2018)

I don't take any of the characters seriously; I just don't find him all that likeable.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2018)

Mysticreader said:


> Good episode albeit one of the more serious ones. Dryad helping herself to potato chips. Rimuru describing his followers as a feast
> 
> Gabiru is just fun. Like others said, he isn't as bad as he seems minus his idiocy and self assuredness. Besides, his failure will just *make Rimuru look better*
> 
> Finally reaching the main event next episode


The show in a nutshell.


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

Gabiru


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Did I miss something in the previous episodes for people to not be surprised at the Dryad saying Rimuru has Veldora's blessing?  
Would've thought that'd be a big !shockpikachu moment with everyone going waaaaaaaaah?! 
Shrug


----------



## Garcher (Dec 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Did I miss something in the previous episodes for people to not be surprised at the Dryad saying Rimuru has Veldora's blessing?
> Would've thought that'd be a big !shockpikachu moment with everyone going waaaaaaaaah?!
> Shrug


Veldora's blessing does not imply he is literally inside of him


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> Veldora's blessing does not imply he is literally inside of him


Still, she also mentions his predator skill, seems like a natural progression of things
Veldora's Blessing + Veldora's Disappearance + the STRONGEST slime ever known to monsterkind + everything else. 

Even without that though, the blessing itself from such a strong creature should at least raise some eyebrows.


----------



## Roman (Dec 18, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Still, she also mentions his predator skill, seems like a natural progression of things
> Veldora's Blessing + Veldora's Disappearance + the STRONGEST slime ever known to monsterkind + everything else.
> 
> Even without that though, the blessing itself from such a strong creature should at least raise some eyebrows.



True, a statement like that should have raised some eyebrows at the very least. One could say Rimuru explained it off-screen but him doing that shouldn't be something that can be glossed over. I can however imagine some people would've guessed Rimuru has something to do with Veldora given his appearance came virtually right after Veldora's supposed disappearance. That and his massive power and the fact that he can give creatures names so easily should suggest Rimuru and Veldora have some kind of relationship even if no one said anything.

This is just speculation tho because I do agree that it is worth the attention. Perhaps everyone was so overwhelmed by the Dryad's sudden appearance and the reveal that the Orcs are being led by an Orc Lord that adding Veldora's blessing into the mix went right over everyone's heads in the face of immediate adversity.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2018)

Dunno about the novel, but i dont remember Veldora being mentioned in the manga version.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 18, 2018)

Roman said:


> True, a statement like that should have raised some eyebrows at the very least. One could say Rimuru explained it off-screen but him doing that shouldn't be something that can be glossed over. I can however imagine some people would've guessed Rimuru has something to do with Veldora given his appearance came virtually right after Veldora's supposed disappearance. That and his massive power and the fact that he can give creatures names so easily should suggest Rimuru and Veldora have some kind of relationship even if no one said anything.
> 
> This is just speculation tho because I do agree that it is worth the attention. Perhaps everyone was so overwhelmed by the Dryad's sudden appearance and the reveal that the Orcs are being led by an Orc Lord that adding Veldora's blessing into the mix went right over everyone's heads in the face of immediate adversity.


Yeah probably, I'm just nitpicking in all fairness, just seems like a few seconds they could've easily added for comedic effect if nothing else lol


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2018)

luffy no haki said:


> Dunno about the novel, but i dont remember Veldora being mentioned in the manga version.



In the web novel, Dryad only appears after the whole war is over. This scene follows the manga but Veldora isn't mentioned unless it's poorly translated.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 18, 2018)

Maybe it wasn't as much of a shock because people can sense Veldora's energy off of Rimiru. Gazel says that Rimiru reminded him of Veldora and its obvious he was named by something incredible powerful.


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2018)

The animation of this latest episode was fucking fantastic, especially with seeing everyone going all out and blowing hordes of orc soldiers left and right 

I thought I was gonna like Benimaru, but Souei is blowing the whole scene out of the water 

Next up, Rimuru vs Orc Lord :spookyoni


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 24, 2018)

Gabil, you made your best effort now let the big kids handle it

All the Kijin are doing great, Benimaru and Souei are just


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 24, 2018)

New ep today?! Thought there'd be a break. Nice.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 24, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> New ep today?! Thought there'd be a break. Nice.



Next week is the break


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 24, 2018)

That Orc general got the raw end of the deal. Even though he didn't have to, and even if he coulda have played it underhandedly, there he was, honorably holding up his end of the one-on-one duel. And what did he get for his chivalry? His duel interrupted and getting evaporated into dust. 

But yeah, Ranga and the Kijins are insanely OP. Are we sure any one of them can't handle the Orc Lord?



Xiammes said:


> Next week is the break



Bummer.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 24, 2018)

Gabiru is honestly fucking awesome.I hope we see more of him after this arc.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 24, 2018)

Ranga was so cool 

And Gabiru's still eh. His feat of staying alive for that long before getting saved by the court jester of the goblins was admirable, though.


----------



## Roman (Dec 25, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> But yeah, Ranga and the Kijins are insanely OP. Are we sure any one of them can't handle the Orc Lord?



If I had to guess, they can. It's just that the Dryad probably either overestimates what the Orc Lord can do or, more likely, Rimuru's power is so unfathomable that even she underestimates him, thus not even considering the possibility that any of his underlings could handle the Orc Lord as well.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2018)

Good episode, nice seeing all of Rimuru's commanders/leaders in action, even Gobuta . Next up is the Orc lord but the wait though .




Xiammes said:


> Next week is the break


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 25, 2018)

Oh man this episode is fucking H Y P E.


Rimuru's bois are the shit 

RANGA-SAMA 
"Oh... I see." Rimuru 


Can't wait for next one oooof  will we see Rimuru's greatness in all of its uncontained glory?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 25, 2018)

It's funny watching Golden Kamuy and this back to back. One the one hand you've got Sugimoto and then in this anime the same guy is voicing Ranga so you hear him barking and stuff


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## Garcher (Dec 25, 2018)

I still miss her


in the manga it's at least an upgrade, anime leaves only regret


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

what does she look like in the manga?


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Dec 25, 2018)

Ye Xiu said:


> I still miss her
> 
> 
> in the manga it's at least an upgrade, anime leaves only regret


I miss all of their orge forms


----------



## Garcher (Dec 25, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> what does she look like in the manga?


as an ogre she doesn't resemble her anime self at all, in fact all of their designs look way worse imo
Kijin looks like in the anime


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> what does she look like in the manga?



Not all that different tbh, its more about art style since the actual design Is the same.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2018)

Skipped to the manga chapters where they appear.....

I like the anime designs more lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porshion (Dec 26, 2018)

Hmmm


----------



## Lew (Dec 26, 2018)

They're all so op, i love it.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2018)

New key visual and characters for second half

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2018)

Gobta is such a badass.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 26, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> New key visual and characters for second half



Looks like they are speeding up the pace, looks like we are getting to volume 4 in the second cour.


----------



## Porshion (Dec 27, 2018)

Most likely. The visual have Ramiris in it, which IIRC made her first debut in vol. 4. Iunno. probably the show will actually reach the first Hinata-Rimuru fight scene


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2018)

Porshion said:


> Most likely. The visual have Ramiris in it, which IIRC made her first debut in vol. 4. Iunno. probably the show will actually reach the first Hinata-Rimuru fight scene



Thought it was gonna happen anyway since the opening has them fighting


----------



## Rukia (Dec 28, 2018)

Milim can’t come fast enough for me.  She’s going to be a hilarious addition to the cast.


----------



## Hit The Badass (Dec 30, 2018)

Decided to give this anime a go again

Seriously one of the most worst anime 2018 has to offer 

Rimuru himself make Ichigo looks like a complex character. That's how much boring he is


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 30, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Decided to give this anime a go again
> 
> Seriously one of the most worst anime 2018 has to offer
> 
> Rimuru himself make Ichigo looks like a complex character. That's how much boring he is

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

I hope Rimuru is able to get some elves in his city.  Pretty clear that is his race of choice.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2018)

Just a reminder that there's no episode tomorrow.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 30, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Just a reminder that there's no episode tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 30, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Just a reminder that there's no episode tomorrow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 30, 2018)

I'm more upset about the lack of Golden Kamuy and Thunderbolt Fantasy tbh. Despite it being a pleasant addition to last season's surprisingly strong Monday lineup, it was easily third fiddle there.


----------



## Porshion (Dec 30, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I hope Rimuru is able to get some elves in his city.  Pretty clear that is his race of choice.


He'll get more, most likely. The manga already showed the diplomatic relationship between Karion's country which name i forgot with Tempest. Which mean we'll more than likely are going to get a bunch of catgirls.


----------



## Roman (Dec 31, 2018)

Hit The Badass said:


> Decided to give this anime a go again
> 
> Seriously one of the most worst anime 2018 has to offer
> 
> Rimuru himself make Ichigo looks like a complex character. That's how much boring he is








MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm more upset about the lack of Golden Kamuy and Thunderbolt Fantasy tbh. Despite it being a pleasant addition to last season's surprisingly strong Monday lineup, it was easily third fiddle there.



I disagree, but I do also think that GK was one of the best shows this season and I hope there's a third season on the way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Roman said:


> I disagree, but I do also think that GK was one of the best shows this season and I hope there's a third season on the way.


You need more puppets in your life.


----------



## Lew (Dec 31, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm more upset about the lack of Golden Kamuy and Thunderbolt Fantasy tbh. Despite it being a pleasant addition to last season's surprisingly strong Monday lineup, it was easily third fiddle there.



Gonna miss GK. Shame a lot of people were put off it by the CG bear in the first ep. It's one of the few anime that manages a big cast well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2018)

Lewd said:


> Gonna miss GK. Shame a lot of people were put off it by the CG bear in the first ep. It's one of the few anime that manages a big cast well.


Yep, and the manga is even better.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2018)

aw hell yeah new week new episode of-

ah....

And yes, I remember having a small interest in Golden Kamuy back in the Spreeng time...but screenshots and talks of the bear really put me off.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> aw hell yeah new week new episode of-
> 
> ah....
> 
> And yes, I remember having a small interest in Golden Kamuy back in the Spreeng time...but screenshots and talks of the bear really put me off.


Time to break it and the puppets out.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 31, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2018)

Gobta a beast.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Just a reminder that there's no episode tomorrow.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2019)

holy shit, that blu-ray cover

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yep, and the manga is even better.


I’m enjoying the manga.  Someone needs to hurry the fuck up and translate chapters 50-51.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 4, 2019)

Rukia said:


> I’m enjoying the manga.  Someone needs to hurry the fuck up and translate chapters 50-51.


Wrong series. I was talking about Golden Kamuy which just hit chapter 185.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2019)

Chapter 50 has been translated!


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You need more puppets in your life.





MusubiKazesaru said:


> Time to break it and the puppets out.



I know you're referring to the Thunderbolt Fantasy anime you mentioned, but all this talk of puppetry is reminding me of the Karakuri Circus anime. I've been enjoying that quite a bit so far. I remember seeing you nominate it for OBD series of the month so I take it you've been watching it as well? 

I'm sure you'd agree Narumi is the best character, with the best voice


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> I know you're referring to the Thunderbolt Fantasy anime you mentioned, but all this talk of puppetry is reminding me of the Karakuri Circus anime. I've been enjoying that quite a bit so far. I remember seeing you nominate it for OBD series of the month so I take it you've been watching it as well?
> 
> I'm sure you'd agree Narumi is the best character, with the best voice


Karakuri Circus is pretty good, but the pacing is clearly suffering more than Ushio to Tora did and this second arc kind of jumped ship so to speak even if it's alright.

Yeah I've been watching it. I tend to at least try anything that has any sort of chance of appealing to me at the start of the season and eliminate things from there. These days I pretty much never miss out on airing anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 6, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Karakuri Circus is pretty good, but the pacing is clearly suffering more than Ushio to Tora did and this second arc kind of jumped ship so to speak even if it's alright.
> 
> Yeah I've been watching it. I tend to at least try anything that has any sort of chance of appealing to me at the start of the season and eliminate things from there. These days I pretty much never miss out on airing anime.



Cool. I was hinting at it jokingly but I am really happy to see Takamura’s voice actor voicing Narumi and I guessed you would be too considering how much of a Takamura fan you are  . It fits the character really well and the guy’s got such a unique voice it’s great to hear it again as I haven’t seen many anime with him being part of the voice cast (only other anime I saw with him voicing a character recently was Retsu in the new Baki anime which was also great).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 6, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Cool. I was hinting at it jokingly but I am really happy to see Takamura’s voice actor voicing Narumi and I guessed you would be too considering how much of a Takamura fan you are  . It fits the character really well and the guy’s got such a unique voice it’s great to hear it again as I haven’t seen many anime with him being part of the voice cast (only other anime I saw with him voicing a character recently was Retsu in the new Baki anime which was also great).


I feel like it's almost a reference to Tora being voiced by Rikiya Koyama as well and Narumi looks like a human Tora. He was really good in that role and was clearly having a lot of fun.

Koyama is in a ton of shows. He's got one of those evergreen voices in the same way most of the best male seiyuu do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 7, 2019)

A nice ending to the orc arc. Can't wait for the next one. Loving the show even though it's a bit slow at times.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lew (Jan 7, 2019)

Actually feel sorry for the Orc Lord


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2019)

I feel way more sympathy towards the Orc King than the bamboozled lizardman.


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

Fuck this episode caught me right out of left field. The last thing I expected from this fight was a feels train. Tensura is defo AOTS at this point imo.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

Overlord bout to lose the crown!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2019)

Roman said:


> Fuck this episode caught me right out of left field. The last thing I expected from this fight was a feels train. Tensura is defo AOTS at this point imo.


It was definitely a big episode. In more ways than one.
:spookyoni

:rimusmug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 7, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> :rimusmug



XIAMMES!

@Xiammes


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 7, 2019)

Living the Dream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2019)

also really like the new ED song.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2019)

Shizue turned out to be a really impactful character.  Hopefully she features in some more flashbacks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Porshion (Jan 7, 2019)

She will. Not really a flashback per se but she'll become relevant again sometime in the future in some form

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 7, 2019)

Great episode to start the year! Tuesday droughts over .

Fight was a bit rushed but liked that it incorporated the best parts from the manga and WN well.

Rimuru reverting back to the use of his basic albeit unique skill to end the fight after all the skills galore showcase by both him and his followers was . Also, loved this fight as it shows that Rimuru despite his power isn't invincible and he had to work for it.

The buildup to the conclusion was excellent with the Orc Lord's backstory and the end where Rimuru convinced Geld to accept his loss and emerged victorious from atop that tower/mesh of slime .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 7, 2019)

Porshion said:


> She will. Not really a flashback per se but she'll become relevant again sometime in the future in some form


is that a spoiler?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2019)

Milim next week maybe?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 8, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Milim next week maybe?



Next week should be the wrap up, probably will see the next arc start thought.


----------



## Roman (Jan 8, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Living the Dream



I want to bang both her and Shuna at the same time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Garcher (Jan 8, 2019)

I want to make some half-breeds with Shion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porshion (Jan 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> is that a spoiler?


Kinda, yes. It has something to do with someone in the OP though


----------



## reaperunique (Jan 9, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Overlord bout to lose the crown!


When it comes to the anime, definitely.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2019)

music video for ED2. I dig it


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jan 14, 2019)

Our Slime King making money moves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2019)

uwaaa


*Spoiler*: __ 



so not only is rimuru chancellor of the forest, but now he's got a treaty with the dwarf nation. wowzers. must be nice having a capital named after ya. And that ED....so many characters. :rimusmug

:spookyoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2019)

Now that they're on friendly terms with the Dwarf nation again, here's hoping that Kaijin and the King can finally go back to being buds. And that we'll see some more of the lovely Elven Barmaids from that one high class establishment. Would love to see Shion reaction to them trying to rub up on Rimuru. 
:spookyoni

And why didn't Lizard Daughteru get a name? She more than proved her worth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

Milim Nava yet?


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Now that they're on friendly terms with the Dwarf nation again, here's hoping that Kaijin and the King can finally go back to being buds. And that we'll see some more of the lovely Elven Barmaids from that one high class establishment. Would love to see Shion reaction to them trying to rub up on Rimuru.
> :spookyoni
> 
> And why didn't Lizard Daughteru get a name? She more than proved her worth.


proving her worth by getting pwned by some orcs?

:rimusmug

Does rimuru emit any heat as a slime? It must be nice for Shion since she basically has a pillow for her bubs that always stays cool.

:spookyoni


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 14, 2019)

I get that it's essentially the premise, but they really need to tone down the RIMIRU IS AMAZING thing a bit. In this episode it felt like it was every two or three lines with him in the scene.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 14, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> proving her worth by getting pwned by some orcs?
> 
> :rimusmug



Proved her worth by not being a gullible dumbass hothead like her brother
:spookyoni



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I get that it's essentially the premise, but they really need to tone down the RIMIRU IS AMAZING thing a bit. In this episode it felt like it was every two or three lines with him in the scene.



All I know is that if I ever bring peace to the world, ally some nations together, and uplift various peoples into prosperity, I'd want my posse to be constantly singing my praises and spreading propaganda of me across the land too. 

:spookyoni

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Proved her worth by not being a gullible dumbass hothead like her brother


true. she's definitely the smarter sibling of the two. baka exiled lizardman

:rimusmug


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I get that it's essentially the premise, but they really need to tone down the RIMIRU IS AMAZING thing a bit. In this episode it felt like it was every two or three lines with him in the scene.



I think they really took it up several notches in the episode to play it off as comedic more than anything because every time they'd go RIMURU IS AMAZING, I had a good chuckle. In the moments that counted though, it wasn't all about Rimuru, such as when Geld prostrated himself to Benimaru. Sure, he mentioned how Rimuru made him responsible for the military, but he came to the logic that it wouldn't help anyone to execute Geld in vengeance by himself. That's worth giving him credit for imo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2019)

This is a nice pic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 14, 2019)

So the main story ends on episode 23, episode 24 and 25 are bonus author written content. 24 is a story between Shizue and Diablo and 25 is Veldora's diary.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 14, 2019)

Roman said:


> This is a nice pic


he looks very :rimusmug

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Porshion (Jan 14, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Milim Nava yet?


Next ep, most likely


----------



## Rukia (Jan 14, 2019)

That Treyni sure is a sly one.  


Porshion said:


> Next ep, most likely


Next episode is called demon lord Milim attacks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 14, 2019)

Best part for me was the new opening song and animation clip for both opening and ending . Love the additions at the end of the OP for the whole team pose atop the cliff/mountain edge.

Haven't commented on it before but the depiction of progression of time(weeks/months) is a nice touch. From village to now a town, Jura Tempest Federation is well on its way as a great power. 

Milim soon!!!  . Been waiting for her since the trailer for this anime first came out .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> 24 is a story between Shizue and Diablo


excellent!


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 16, 2019)

Watching the dub, because I hate reading. Really loving this series. It’s like the mirror opposite of Overlord. 

How much of the Light Novels do you guys think they’ll manage to adapt by the end of the season? Are the light novels finished?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2019)

~Avant~ said:


> Watching the dub, because I hate reading. Really loving this series. It’s like the mirror opposite of Overlord.
> 
> How much of the Light Novels do you guys think they’ll manage to adapt by the end of the season? Are the light novels finished?



Web novel is finished, light novels are a bit far into the story. Anime seems it will adapt 4 volumes of the light novel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jan 16, 2019)

How many volumes are there total?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 16, 2019)

~Avant~ said:


> How many volumes are there total?



Currently 14 light novels.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 16, 2019)

~Avant~ said:


> Watching the dub, because I hate reading. Really loving this series. It’s like the mirror opposite of Overlord.
> 
> How much of the Light Novels do you guys think they’ll manage to adapt by the end of the season? Are the light novels finished?


I'm digging the dub. English Rimuru is very cute and spunky.


----------



## Porshion (Jan 17, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Currently 14 light novels.


Vol 14 is out already?


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 17, 2019)

Porshion said:


> Vol 14 is out already?



 I mean't 13.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 20, 2019)

nsfw


holy shit. :blu


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 20, 2019)

Milim needs to dress better.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Poor Rimuru fixing to get manhandled the next few episodes.  Going to be treated like a pillow on more than one occasion.


----------



## Porshion (Jan 21, 2019)

Milim is at least several hundred years old. She's legal


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Xiammes said:


> Milim needs to dress better.


Shuna gives her a lot of new outfits.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Shuna gives her a lot of new outfits.


chill with future info


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Seemed like an inconsequential factoid.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

Rukia said:


> Seemed like an inconsequential factoid.


it's consequential of the highest magnitude

but really, though. using spoiler tags wouldn't hurt no matter how small a detail may seem


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jan 21, 2019)

Kinda how meh on how quickly everything with milim was resolved and I hated how some of the Dragonewts look more human. Anyway, Milim is mine and no one is allowed to touch her .


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 21, 2019)

THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> Kinda how meh on how quickly everything with milim was resolved and I hated how some of the Dragonewts look more human. Anyway, Milim is mine and no one is allowed to touch her .



I think the evolution is based on what they want to evolve into, their desires. The lizards wanted to be more like souei so they became more human like. Gabiru wanted to be more like the Dragons his species descends from, so he becomes more Dragon like.


----------



## xenos5 (Jan 21, 2019)

New Best Girl has arrived 





Too cute for this world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2019)

I love milim but she will never be best girl if she keeps looking like jail bait.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

dang, rimuru is very lucky that Milim likes honey lol. I wonder how the other demon lords will react.



luffy no haki said:


> I love milim but she will never be best girl if she keeps looking like jail bait.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 21, 2019)

Humanlike transformation of dragonewts were kind of meh. Souka's cute though 

Overall, a funny episode.

From the inhabitants clapping at Gazel's departure to the bestie chants, the whole town's wacky.

Gabiru's reactions, always a delight to watch.

Finally, the real star this week arrives. Milim .


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 21, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Gabiru's reactions, always a delight to watch.


him getting falcon punch'd was easily a highlight of the episode for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 21, 2019)

He deserves many more knocks to be fair. Still, pity the lizard kind of .


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

Good episode.  I enjoyed it.  Any sjw types complaining about Milim?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 21, 2019)

Gabil is great, an idiot but great.I like the new color scheme for him, when I saw him in the manga I thought he only sprouted wings and that was it.

Also weren´t there some animation mistakes? When explaining Souka´s evolution rimuru explains the wings are retractable in the manga but never mentions the horns. There were a couple scenes where them humanoid dragonewts have no horns


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2019)

If he doesn’t explain it in the anime.  Then the same rules don’t need to apply.


----------



## Roman (Jan 22, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> dang, rimuru is very lucky that Milim likes honey lol. I wonder how the other demon lords will react.



Lmao yeah, lucky indeed. Rimuru would've been incinerated otherwise. But you know, it's very hard to not like honey.

I'm more surprised that Rimuru isn't at least somewhat comparable to a demon lord now. After absorbing Veldora, Ifrit and an orc lord who was said to be a type of demon lord, he's still got a ways to go. I appreciate that he's not OP after all but it's also kinda confusing.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2019)

Roman said:


> Lmao yeah, lucky indeed. Rimuru would've been incinerated otherwise. But you know, it's very hard to not like honey.
> 
> I'm more surprised that Rimuru isn't at least somewhat comparable to a demon lord now. After absorbing Veldora, Ifrit and an orc lord who was said to be a type of demon lord, he's still got a ways to go. I appreciate that he's not OP after all but it's also kinda confusing.



*Spoiler*: __ 



he is comparable to demon lords now.  Just not Milim.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2019)

ep17


*Spoiler*: __ 



I take back what I said before about Gobta. He's fuckin awesome. Looks like his training is going very nicely.

Once again, slime man befriends and makes alliances with even more people. Not gonna lie, it's not getting old yet. It's not a bad idea to spin the news by making some other group of people assume the roll of the heroes that took down the Orc Lord. And getting paid to act like champions? Sure, why not lol.

Milim is also a nice addition to the group. I'm glad she ditched her demon lord attire for a more school girl outfit. It looks...relatively more normal lol.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Jan 28, 2019)

Milim is adorable . And Gobta is just fucking great as always. Really glad Vesta is getting some redemption, I really like him. And the plot final thickens... It's really sad we only have 8 eps left . I really hope we get to see some Veldora soon, I miss the tsundere dragon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 28, 2019)

mabudachi~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 28, 2019)

Milim stole the show again this week.


----------



## Porshion (Jan 29, 2019)

Roman said:


> Lmao yeah, lucky indeed. Rimuru would've been incinerated otherwise. But you know, it's very hard to not like honey.
> 
> I'm more surprised that Rimuru isn't at least somewhat comparable to a demon lord now. After absorbing Veldora, Ifrit and an orc lord who was said to be a type of demon lord, he's still got a ways to go. I appreciate that he's not OP after all but it's also kinda confusing.


Well technically he didn't absorb Veldora. It's more like containing the seal which in turn contain Veldora within it i suppose?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2019)

Good episode. Good that the fun/likeable factor is still present 17 eps in but kind of sad that the series is ending in about 7(?) eps.

Milim and Gobta were great. Milim for her vibrant presence and Gobta for showing consistent improvement to justify his place amongst the town's best.

The guild leader is terrible. He should be soloing that spider mob. I can see why the 3 human mercenaries are his best now .

Neutral about the fast paced progression esp 
*Spoiler*: __ 



pertaining with Youmu's character




Don't think there will be news of a 2nd season anytime soon but hoping for one anyways.


----------



## God (Jan 29, 2019)

Has the slime gotten it’s human form yet?


----------



## Roman (Jan 29, 2019)

Wild said:


> Has the slime gotten it’s human form yet?



Ages ago yeh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Jan 29, 2019)

Only 8 episodes left huh 

But with the way the plot is advancing, you wouldn't think that they're trying to go for a quick finish. I think there will be a second season.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 2, 2019)

I was confused by the evolution of the lizard peeps evolving.. Like, some would become human looking, but Gabiru and others just gets wings and a palette swap?

Anyways, it was nice to see "Souka" get a name and stuff. Well deserved.

Milum is a walking nuke with a fuse of a firecracker, and she's awesome for it


----------



## Porshion (Feb 2, 2019)

It has to do with their motives, or something along those lines. The mangos and novel explain it better. Gabil and his men (or lizardmen) just want to serve under Rimuru without any specific desire, i guess? For lacks of better words. Souka and her group on the other hand, while also wanting to serve under Rimuru as well, they're more specific in what they want to do in Tempest. That thing being working under Souei in his intel squad.

So Gabil & co just undergoes the natural progress from lizardman -> dragonewt. While Souka & co undergoes a sub-species evolution to better suit their new jobs as spies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2019)

For the love of god.  Just let Milim handle Charybdis!  Rimuru’s secretaries have big mouths!


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2019)

And tits, very big tits(Shion at least)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 4, 2019)

does this air right before one piece on tv in japan? i've seen a few clips of the show that does and want check out. so is this it?


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 4, 2019)

Megalodons look nice. Would have liked to see more of the dryads and treants though since we barely saw them doing anything during the orc disaster arc.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 5, 2019)

Special Agent Sugar said:


> does this air right before one piece on tv in japan? i've seen a few clips of the show that does and want check out. so is this it?


No. They air on different days and I'm pretty sure this runs on a night slot. One Piece runs on like a morning slot on Sunday (which is late Saturday for us). This comes out Monday mornings and thus Monday night there. You can basically add 12 hours if you live in the east coast.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2019)

Looking forward to the battle against Charybdis and seeing how Rimuru will handle it. I'm actually glad he told Milim to stand down. He can't always rely on her as a get out of jail free card in this situation, risky as it might be.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 5, 2019)

Roman said:


> Looking forward to the battle against Charybdis and seeing how Rimuru will handle it. I'm actually glad he told Milim to stand down. He can't always rely on her as a get out of jail free card in this situation, risky as it might be.


but they're besties. :T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Feb 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> but they're besties. :T

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Feb 11, 2019)

Milim so fucking OP it's glorious to witness  . I want to see her train Rimuru to get on her level now like how they spar in the Opening.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 11, 2019)

goddammit, Milim. too cute





And I can't believe Slime man did it again. Now he's in cahoots with 2 demon lords

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2019)

Did he absorb Charybdis now too? Shit, if what he had before clearly didn't make him equal to the demon lords, that certainly should.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2019)

Roman said:


> Did he absorb Charybdis now too? Shit, if what he had before clearly didn't make him equal to the demon lords, that certainly should.



He is already Demon Lord level even before this, it´s just that Demon Lord is a special class of monster that has gathered certain requisites and not only power alone, they even have their own classification. A demon Lord (just to say a thing) might dunno, lose against Benimaru but that still wouldn´t necessarily make Benimaru a demon lord nor stripe the title away from the defeated one.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Rimuru's taken over more of the world in these dozen plus episodes than Ainz has in 3 seasons


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2019)

White Wolf said:


> Rimuru's taken over more of the world in these dozen plus episodes than Ainz has in 3 seasons



This is what being nice and diplomatic over trying to be evil gets you


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

Roman said:


> This is what being nice and diplomatic over trying to be evil gets you


Ainz: "LET US SHOW THESE LIZARDOMEN WHO THE BOSS IS" 1 season later you got 2 noteworthy servants
Rimuru: "Let's save the lizardomen!" few eps later a full on flying ninja squadron, dragon bro, and all the rest yeeting the competition 

fucking legend mon


----------



## Porshion (Feb 11, 2019)

"Demon Lord" is more of a title rather than a race. There's an actual race for it, but the world have a special label for these guys due to how rare they are; That classification being "Awakened Demon Lord."

Rimuru is already a Demon Lord, but only in title. He got this title from eating the Orc Disaster Geld, hence inheriting his Demon Lord seed. Someone like Milim would be smth classified as an Awakened Demon Lord


----------



## Rukia (Feb 11, 2019)

Rimuru might be a demon lord.  But you can see how far behind Milim he is atm.  She’s in another league.


----------



## Porshion (Feb 11, 2019)

Ofc there will be difference. Rimuru as of right now is only a Demon Lord in title. He hasn't bud his Demon Lord seed yet


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 12, 2019)

Good, fun episode.

Megalodons were huge, bigger than expected.

The great: Seeing Rimuru's top commanders, especially newcomers Geld and Gabiru, taking on the megalodons. Great camaraderie and were they kind of competing to prove their worth to Rimuru. 

The funny: Gobuta, Hakurou chilling out while giving commentaries while the goblins were struggling. Milim wanting to join in what she perceives as a fun event that is an actual threat.

MVP: Milim. Clearly still in a different league than current Rimuru who imo is either equal to or the best of the demon lords at Karion's level.


----------



## Lew (Feb 12, 2019)

That was kinda anti-climatic, was expecting more of a fight.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2019)

The first OP is kind of strange when you look back at it.  It features characters and fights that I don’t expect to see before this season ends.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 12, 2019)

Rukia said:


> The first OP is kind of strange when you look back at it.  It features characters and fights that I don’t expect to see before this season ends.


Wasn't Milim in the first OP too?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2019)

Almost 20 episodes and I am still not sure if I actually like it. I mean, I am watching it, but...

It has some obviously positive sides, like the main hero aint being little insecure bitch constantly complaining about everything and looking for approval of others. At the same time, he does not rely on the power he has only and tries to create a trategy. He doubts his level at times, but still tries to do what needs to be done. I was craving for sone fantasy series too.

At the same time, I wish there was more fantasy to it. Like, the heroes are getting more human like with the upgrade  but I would rather see more beast-like looks.
And the wolf's howl wtf where did they get the idea for human voicing that at all. The dude has his dick stepped on or something.
Some characters are behaving not the way they were portrayed, like Gazel with acting like a bro recently. However, the authors know the personslities better, ofc. 

Still gonna follow it, I am interested in the plot and what it all comes to.


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2019)

WE DID IT BOIS!!!!!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 18, 2019)

So the students have appeared. They seem like kids that will liven up the large cast even more (if that was even possible).

shout out to land of the lustrous


----------



## Lew (Feb 18, 2019)

hey a change of scenery 

last couple eps have bored me a bit but I quite enjoyed this one


----------



## Roman (Feb 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> shout out to land of the lustrous



Been watching that this weekend. Fucking beautiful.


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2019)

Finally, the students. Rimuru sensei gambate!

That said, kind of sad and frustrated with this episode's passing. The former as with each episode, we are nearing the end  and the lattar, interesting things 
*Spoiler*: __ 



which, imo are among this series highlights,


 are mentioned which in no way would be resolved by the anime's end .


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 19, 2019)

Roman said:


> Been watching that this weekend. Fucking beautiful.


it's a great show!


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 20, 2019)

I got Veldora 

You just want someone to talk to, and Veldora has PLENTY of time to listen. Heck, it might feel like you're trapped together, and that's because that is actually the case as you'll make your home in the middle of a cave without much hope of escape. But at least you'll both have company!


----------



## Porshion (Feb 20, 2019)

Huh, got Rimuru


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2019)

Just caught up.


When I saw this moment, I thought for sure it should be an emote. Yay or nay?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 23, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> 
> When I saw this moment, I thought for sure it should be an emote. Yay or nay?


It looks odd without the body and just the hands


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Just caught up.
> 
> 
> When I saw this moment, I thought for sure it should be an emote. Yay or nay?


We can't have any new slime emotes until we the people get what we want

:rimusmug


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2019)

We haven't gotten the rimuru smug smiley yet? 
I thought it was a done deal already 
 :spookyoni



MusubiKazesaru said:


> It looks odd without the body



Oh yeah, she had one of those.  I'll try to fix it up again later on.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2019)

Rimuru using Ranga (and manga) to teach the kids  

Pretty wholesome episode overall. I definitely liked the wine porers for the merchant guy and hoped to see more of them,, but alas. Blond one gave some valuable info tho.

And Rimuru casually fucking up a Sky Dragon.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

Rimuru was gonna burn those stuffed animals?! Hidoiiii!


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 25, 2019)

Funny episode.

Rimuru's really enjoying being a teacher. Bless him for spreading the joy of manga.

Lively group of kids and them fighting for his things were funny but Ranga just takes it this ep. What was with his panting after that test


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 28, 2019)

We are almost caught up with the manga. I can't wait for it to progress beyond it, but I'm wondering, how many episodes will there be?


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 5, 2019)

Fast paced ep with Rimuru casually breezing the challenge. Ramiris was funny though but the demon lords overall seem a rather friendly bunch 



reaperunique said:


> We are almost caught up with the manga. I can't wait for it to progress beyond it, but I'm wondering, how many episodes will there be?



If you mean this current series, iirc someone posted total 25 eps, so 3 eps left. Not aware of any news regarding 2nd season. The events seems to follow the manga's more closely so may not have any adaptation for some time


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2019)

If it looks like the final episode is setting up for a second season, I'll wait as long as it takes (given that I don't wait for 2 years lol) for a second season. Really live this show after all.


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Mar 11, 2019)

Only two episodes left


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 12, 2019)

Guess this ep is the "official" end to the season 

Liked the 2 montages towards the end, nice contrast of past events and the present situation of all the supporting cast to have appeared so far. The song played during the 1st one was kind of bittersweet but fitting. Anyone knows the song title, don't think it was used before?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 12, 2019)

Not the most climatic ending, but the montages were really cute and had a really "feels good" atmosphere going on with the well-suited insert song. There's plenty of teases for the future too.

It's unusual to end an anime's storyline officially while it continues to air and do extras while it's still in its timeslot. I don't think it's really happened before tbh.


----------



## Roman (Mar 12, 2019)

I shed a manly tear when the montage clips started. This was such a great ride a I really don't think there was ever an episode that felt weak or lacking. Man I'm gonna miss this, but at least it looks like there will be a second season, and one more episode with Shizu.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 12, 2019)

I don't remember the last time I watched a show where it ended and still showed extra episodes in the coming weeks. It was a great ride, and I'm sad to see it go. The way Chloe feels about Slime sensei leaving is how I feel about the show.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2019)

Was hoping for Rimuru to follow  his "I like you too," with an "And all of you guys"
Oh well. I think that particular game was made after this was written.

Chloe getting a super powerful future spirit is one thing, but Shizu's mask too? Lucky gal.

Pretty sad to hear that it's ending a bit prematurely here, but I'll still watch those extra episodes cause I've enjoyed the characters and the world so much.

I'm watching previews for that Isekai Quartet and all I could think is that Slime really should belong in there too.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2019)

Does Chloe's spirit resemble the Hero that Shizu was following around?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 14, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Does Chloe's spirit resemble the Hero that Shizu was following around?



That wasn't the only hint about what's going on with Chloe. The biggest one was during her introduction, and Veldora having a reaction to Chloe being there.


----------



## Roman (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm pretty damn sure Chloe's spirit is Chloe herself from the future.


----------



## Muk (Mar 15, 2019)

Was this 24 or 26 episodes long?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 15, 2019)

Muk said:


> Was this 24 or 26 episodes long?


23 so far and the total will be 25 I think?


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roman (Mar 17, 2019)

YES


----------



## ~Greed~ (Mar 17, 2019)

Season 1 isn't even over yet and there's already an announcement for a second season. Nice.


----------



## Porshion (Mar 17, 2019)

Well eps 24 is p much just a side story for a character that, narrative wise, made a debut in S2 and probably Shizue too, judging from the title. S1 story ends with eps 23


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 17, 2019)

blakstealth said:


>



Aaaaaaweyeah!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 17, 2019)

Will 2 more cours be enough to finish the story?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2019)

Doubt it, there´s still a ton of shit after where this season ends unless they just rush the hell out of everything.


----------



## Porshion (Mar 17, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Will 2 more cours be enough to finish the story?


Nope. Either the show get many seasons, or the anime will have to make a good closure without being too much of a promotion-bait for the LN


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


>



Awesome news, faster than expected 

Personally been looking out most for the next few arcs so the wait to 2020 will be worth it


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2019)

The anime seems to adapt stuff at a mostly leisurely pace, so I'm not surprised it didn't get all that far despite its decent length. I think that sort of pacing suits Slime, though.


----------



## Roman (Mar 18, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The anime seems to adapt stuff at a mostly leisurely pace, so I'm not surprised it didn't get all that far despite its decent length. I think that sort of pacing suits Slime, though.



More series should follow the same example. The reason the whenever felt weak to me is because the pacing was handled masterfully through its entire run.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2019)

Roman said:


> More series should follow the same example. The reason the whenever felt weak to me is because the pacing was handled masterfully through its entire run.


The problem with a lot of anime is that they either get too little or too much run time. The ones with too much run too slow and the ones with too little run too fast. Slime got its length right and then matched its pace to its run time and the tone of the show.

Just look at Index III that started at the same time in comparison. It was highly awaited, but its pacing is a disaster and its production values aren't good enough for the scale of what's being adapted. Sure 26 episodes is no small number these days, but the show needed at least 3 cours  bare minimum to get through what was left to adapt and instead we got a rush job in 26. They could've done 26 then 13 or something. I think Index covers like 3 times the number of volumes Slime does with one more episode.

There's also a lot of shows that would benefit from 1.5 cours in terms of length. Too much for a max of 13 eps, but too little for a minimum of like 22. Somewhere in the middle like 18-ish episodes would do wonders for many anime.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm still surprised that Slime was as good as it was. It's literally 8bit's first good production.


----------



## Porshion (Mar 18, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A Saint Seiya reference is something i least expected to see from a TenSlime side story adaptation

Nice little episode though. Really showcase how big shot of a guy Diablo is, season 2 gonna be good just from his presence alone


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2019)

Diablo my boy


----------



## THEALMIGHTYGUY (Mar 18, 2019)

More Shizu is always good . And fuck I need more Diablo.... I might end up reading the LN's once the last ep airs. I can't wait another year for more slime...


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 19, 2019)

Holy shit, this filler was . 10/10 ep.

Seeing healthy Shizu while she was still in control of her powers was awesome. Never expected the Diablo part, good job tying his intro with Shizu. Can't recall if it happened in the WN but who cares 

Completely agree with the rest regarding Diablo as someone to watch out for in future arcs, one of the reasons I so wanted a 2nd season. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Arguably the strongest and best subordinate of Rimuru's by a mile, my personal fav


. Hope the continuation will do him justice.


----------



## Porshion (Mar 19, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Holy shit, this filler was . 10/10 ep.
> 
> Seeing healthy Shizu while she was still in control of her powers was awesome. Never expected the Diablo part, good job tying his intro with Shizu. Can't recall if it happened in the WN but who cares
> 
> ...


It didn't happened in the WN. This is a LN side story. Next ep is also going to be a tankoubon-released side story too

*Spoiler*: __ 



And judging from it being Veldora's journal, it's very likely going to be a recap from eps 1 to 23 but from Veldora's perspective






THEALMIGHTYGUY said:


> More Shizu is always good . And fuck I need more Diablo.... I might end up reading the LN's once the last ep airs. I can't wait another year for more slime...


Diablo hasn't make an appearance in the volumes that has been translated so far, unfortunately. The WN is already finished though. Might want to check that


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 20, 2019)

@Porshion Does the LN add more stuff as compared to manga/WN? The eps so far follows those 2 closely with some changes in events chronology but interested if there are more additional stuff in LN


----------



## Porshion (Mar 20, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Porshion Does the LN add more stuff as compared to manga/WN? The eps so far follows those 2 closely with some changes in events chronology but interested if there are more additional stuff in LN


Yea, it actually adds a lot of stuff. This might sounds weird. There are some major differences, but the story & content are (surprisingly) pretty much the exact same as the WN, unlike most WN to LN change that i know of. You can put both stories side by side, remove everything from the LN, and it'll be the exact same thing again (and the story still works coherently). Most WN -> LN that i know of usually don't work that way, either the story in the LN end up becoming too different or the story can't work because there's too many element that suddenly disappear

The LN mainly fix the pacing that the original WN had, so the story flows better and it doesn't feel so shoehorned like how it used to feel in the WN. The change in character developments are also pretty good. Like in most isekai, the characterization usually only revolve around the protag (and even then it doesn't really develop much), the LN kinda fix this by giving everyone a fair amount of treatment so they don't feel bland. The new cast of characters are pretty fun too. And just like you saw with eps 24, the side stories are pretty good

And i think the biggest improvement is that the series in general doesn't feel like a generic isekai anymore, for lack of better words. Most isekai tends to be a "LMAO look at this OP protag flexing on everybody, this dude is the most awesome thing ever LOL" kind of story, which get boring fast and the story from start to finish rarely deviate from that premise. The LN doesn't really change that, but it did shift the focus i guess. Rimuru is still the same OP & hard to beat protag, but that's no longer the main focus of the story (there's still the occasional sasuga Rimuru-sama cliche though). It's like how Koro-sensei works in Assassination Classroom i guess. Hes that one OP & unbeatable character, though the series doesn't flaunt it all over your face but rather using him as some sort of plot device to facilitate the development of other characters. LN Rimuru is kinda like that, hes still a character that has his own development and all that jazz, but the hard line is that the LN doesn't flaunt that hes unbeatable OP character (with little development) all over your face like it used to do in the WN. Which is pretty refreshing IMO

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 21, 2019)

Porshion said:


> it actually adds a lot of stuff



Interesting


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 22, 2019)

I recently finished the LN and man what a ride. 

Also I need more Diablo


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 26, 2019)

At last, the end of season 1 . While some of the background scenes could have been selected better, overrall an ok filler episode with Veldora's perspectives/interaction with Ifrit kind of summing up what I like about the entire season. Mostly light and funny for a casual viewing experience.

8bit has done quite a good job for this season so hope they will continue the faithful adaptation for season 2 next year. Until next year then


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 26, 2019)

Oh my now we have to wait a whole year for a new season  and the showdown that's is going to be Rimuru x Hinata 


*Spoiler*: __ 



and his ascension as demon lord


----------



## Roman (Mar 26, 2019)

So wait, they actually ended things with a recap episode? Where my Veldora episode at?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2019)

Well Veldora and Ifrit were real homies there I took it more like one of those drama CDs conversations.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

Alright recap episode. The conversations between Veldora and Ifrit were pretty fun. But that's about it.

Overall, a pretty solid show. I think the show kinda slumped near the end, but the first half was very good. 8/10 from me.


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 26, 2019)

Wonder Mike said:


> Oh my now we have to wait a whole year for a new season  and the showdown that's is going to be Rimuru x Hinata
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Roman said:


> So wait, they actually ended things with a recap episode? Where my Veldora episode at?



. Veldora was more like the narrator this ep, we don't even see him for most of the episode . But him and Ifrit were funny, surprised that Ifrit's still alive all this time . Iirc, WN never showed him after he was devoured by Rimuru.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Mar 26, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> surprised that Ifrit's still alive all this time



I think they took some creative freedom there. 

Also Veldora's laugh


----------



## Porshion (Mar 26, 2019)

:rimurusmug a thing yet?
:spookyoni


----------



## Roman (Mar 26, 2019)

Porshion said:


> :rimurusmug a thing yet?
> :spookyoni



:rimusmug

Guess not

@Xiammes


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm still working on it give me more time :rimusmug


----------



## Roman (Mar 27, 2019)

@Xiammes Give us rimusmug please


----------



## Roman (Mar 27, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I'm still working on it give me more time :rimusmug



Lol I made the smiley ages ago and its still not up :spookyoni


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2019)

The second OAD is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2019)

Shion in swimsuit

And dem Rimuru pillows, kinda want one


----------



## Roman (Jul 9, 2019)

luffy no haki said:


> Shion in swimsuit
> 
> And dem Rimuru pillows, kinda want one



Shion without a swimsuit


----------



## Porshion (Jul 9, 2019)

Shion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 11, 2019)

There are OADs? Are they canon, semi canon or totally new filler?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 27, 2020)

Still far but excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 14, 2020)

looking tough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh no, looks like shit's going down for Rimuru and co.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 22, 2020)

S2 is confirmed to be split cour.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2020)

We finally reaching that arc!


----------



## ~Avant~ (Mar 22, 2020)

What arc?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems like there isn’t enough manga content for a new season.  So I guess it will be more ln based.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2020)

~Avant~ said:


> What arc?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Rimuru finally becoming a demon lord


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 22, 2020)

As long as the 1st part covers Rimuru 
*Spoiler*: __ 



becoming a true demon lord


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2020)

i mean the wn is definitely finished shouldn't be too hard to adapt


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm excited that it's gonna be airing for nine months straight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 31, 2020)

Just saw the latest OVA - it covered some Rimuru's teaching exploits and I'm kinda drawn in now. It left us at a pretty rough cliffhanger, but I liked seeing how Rimuru's students have progressed both in ability and attitude.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 12, 2020)

Vote pls


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2020)

1st part of S2 starts 12/1/21, hopefully no more delays


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 27, 2020)

Final OVA ep is out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 27, 2020)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Final OVA ep is out


I was going to post about it last night but lolsearchfunction.

S2's first half airs in Winter.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2021)

, the CG producer for the main That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime anime, is directing The Slime Diaries: That Time I Got Reincarnated as a Slime at , with , the executive producer for the main anime, as assistant director.  is overseeing the the series scripts, and  (,  episode animation director) and  (, ) are the character designers.  (, , ) is composing the music.

Other staff members include:


Art Director: 
Color Key Artist: 
Compisition/Photography:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2021)

The return episode was solid and I like the look of the Demon Lord’s enjoys. I just think that it was stupid that they did a recap after an ep 0 recap last week.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2021)

I just want to say that we are off to a really boring start this season.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 21, 2021)

This series' pacing was always slow as fuck. I don't mind the content, but it clearly still is. As is Log Horizon.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 22, 2021)

Fug, I miss the chill vibes of this show. Looking forward to it being turned upside down soon.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 2, 2021)

Humans are disgusting no matter what world it is.  

I also hope Myulan permanently joins Youm's group.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 17, 2021)

Jesus, Rimuru FINALLY fights Hinata? About time, honestly. I hope Falmouth gets what it deserves after this attack.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 18, 2021)

I'll give them props for this week's episode. It felt like there was real tension and real stakes, which S1 didn't pull off at all, as pleasant as it was.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 18, 2021)

enjoyable season so far, right now I hope that those 3 Otherworlders that attacked somehow won't become allies of Tempest Nation, they are trash and disgusting characters, maybe they are not going to die (I'd love to see that happenining though) but Tempest has to punish them really hard and make them gone from the series asap


----------



## Porshion (Feb 18, 2021)

shaantu said:


> those 3 Otherworlders that attacked somehow won't become allies of Tempest Nation


They won't


----------



## Lew (Feb 19, 2021)

Frustrates me that every episode has to leave on a cliffhanger


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 23, 2021)

Yo, where is Shion though?


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2021)

you already know the answer to that question


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 24, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> you already know the answer to that question


she can't be dead.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2021)

I really don't understand wtf the alliance against Tempest was thinking. They had this elaborate ambush, complete with barriers, an attack on Rimiru that almost succeeded in killing him, had some of the top fighters in the town cornered, and an army of knights attacked and then they decide to leave? WTF? Why is it that their grand plan ends up with them not going through with it and instead saying "we'll be back in a week". It's fucking moronic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2021)

Domination not destruction. Its like the guys from organizations that come beat the ass of owner and employees of an establishment and then say"we can protect you if you give us this".


They went to show they can destroy them and will if they dont surrrnder to them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 24, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> Domination not destruction. Its like the guys from organizations that come beat the ass of owner and employees of an establishment and then say"we can protect you if you give us this".
> 
> 
> They went to show they can destroy them and will if they dont surrrnder to them.


Nah, they don't even want Tempest around and they retreated as part of a scheme to be awarded proper authority to attack by the church, but the way they went about it was stupid for such an elaborate plan to the point where it undermines their eventual goal.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Nah, they don't even want Tempest around and they retreated as part of a scheme to be awarded proper authority to attack by the church, but the way they went about it was stupid for such an elaborate plan to the point where it undermines their eventual goal.


I skipped parts of the episode so dunno if they said it on the anime but the knights came in and used the fight with the otherworlders to start slaying people with the excuse that they were monster hostile to humans. This was not a raid to kill everybody, it was to start a conflict and condition tempest, the ambush was on the churchs side only against Rimuru but the kingdom wants profit.

The captain that left sayd before leaving that they will come back in one week and to submit if they didnt want all to be killed. The knights that arrived was pretty much a small platoon unaware of the monster holding back duebto Rimurus rules to begin with.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 2, 2021)

Ugh... I know it's hard to achieve and might only be doable just once (by Rimuru becoming a Demon Lord) but introducing resurrection into the story like that still obliterates the stakes and all the built up tension for me 

Like cmon, I like Shion but if she can't die now I don't know how we're ever supposed to believe one of the Oni or other semi-important named allies of Rimuru might die in the future. Like I know they have to have some plot armor because they're important to Rimuru but that doesn't need attention drawn to it like this by making it so blatant.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2021)

You all are gonna be food for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 9, 2021)

Aw man, next week is gonna be a banger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 16, 2021)

Geld and Hakuro 

Rimuru isbjust chillin mid air while laser beaming everything.


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 16, 2021)

MEGIDDO 

Hot damn was that an action packed episode.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 16, 2021)

Fug, that was a beautiful episode. Absolutely beautiful. MEGIDDO


----------



## Rukia (Mar 20, 2021)

Finally an episode that was really good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2021)

Best girl is back 

And mother fucking Benimaru resisting till Rimuru said it was okay to sleep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2021)

It was a good episode.  Let’s go deal with Clayman now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2021)

Theres still a while before that happens


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 24, 2021)

Fuuuuug, man. The Harvest Festival was beautiful. And that gottdamn demon from the last season makes his return. I guess it was pretty smart to use the bodies to summon him since all was needed was the souls. Good to know Rimuru doesn't let things go to waste!

Can't wait for Shion's return.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2021)

Best boy is back!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also love how Benimaru and Rimuru are just dicks to each other trying to set up for a Shion meal.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 31, 2021)

God, that what a way to end the 1st half. Jesus christ


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 7, 2021)

PT2 is here! 

Master Chef


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 7, 2021)

Forget the ulimate skills Rimuru and Veldora learned. Master Chef is easily the best one to acquire. lmao


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2021)

Most of the episode was pretty fun, but damn we're ending on the start of YET ANOTHER BOARD MEETING.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah there are  a lot of those on this series. Literally the big event coming next is another board meetiing as well


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 22, 2021)

Slime makes these meetings kinda fun to watch. I can't wait for clayman to start sweating


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2021)

can't wait for muh boi rimuru to hand clayman the fattest, juiciest L of his life


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2021)

Same here but even more so


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shion giving the L to that sucker.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 31, 2021)

Omg Shuna. Omg


*Spoiler*: __ 



We finally see her get in on some fighting and magic spell throwing. I'm not surprised she got the undead to join her party. 

And I'm excited for this meeting. I wanna see all the death stares


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

Shuna has the strongest magic affinity out of all of Rimuru’s allies (right now). It is not surprising that she is OP.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2021)

First Beni dispatching incomplete charydbis and now Shuna dealing with the undead


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## trance (Aug 31, 2021)

damn shuna just casually dishing out Ls


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2021)

Don't forget. When Rimuru initially fought the ogres, he was wary of Shuna. Her magicule count was ridiculously high even prior to her power-ups.


----------



## wooly Eullerex (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, that was exciting 











Guy>milim>dagruel/dino/ramiris>rimuru>leon>luris the maid>karyon>clayman>frey>valentine


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 7, 2021)

oh man, I was waiting for this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rimuru finally getting the chance to tell Clayman off was great. I was not expecting Veldora to show up at the end there. This should be an interesting fight.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 8, 2021)

Rimiru's characterization in this episode was different than usual and I enjoyed that. This ep was the first legit really good one this season.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 8, 2021)

I binge watched the 2 seasons, only missing the slice of life spin off, fun show, the characters are super likeable and has very good and consistent action and animation.

I get bothered how Rimuru is the living definition of power fantasy protagonist sometimes, everything is easy to him and never loses anything important but I already knew I was getting that, it helps he is very likeable.

Excited for the rest of the Walpurgis, I read this last episode was made by Pierrot, random.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2021)

OMG MILIM


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was fooled.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 14, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> OMG MILIM
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Even after the last episode?


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 14, 2021)

Welp I feel like all the "build up" this entire cour was for nothing, so anti-climatic, I cannot wait for Clayman to be one shot next ep.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 14, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Even after the last episode?


yeah, I thought the necklace was still doing its thing. Maybe it did in the beginning, but maybe Milim broke free very early on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2021)

It never worked


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 18, 2021)

luffy no haki said:


> It never worked


Wow. Milim is such a great actor. I also don't remember anything about those mittens. Did she really get them in S1? lol


----------



## trance (Sep 18, 2021)

well rimuru's gonna stomp clayman into oblivion next episode

not surprising since clayman fit the brains before brawn trope almost from the get go

at least we got a good fight for him in the form of hinata


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 21, 2021)

Wow, even Rimuru got to give em a new name. how lovely 

--


moobie announcement.


----------



## Foxfoxal (Sep 21, 2021)

I wish Whitefox milked Re:Zero as hard Slime studio is milking the series haha.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2021)

Foxfoxal said:


> I wish Whitefox milked Re:Zero as hard Slime studio is milking the series haha.


They were a joke of a studio until Slime where in S1 at least they put some effort in. It's no surprise at all.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

Was that the end of the season? I am pretty sure they caught up with the manga now.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> Wow. Milim is such a great actor. I also don't remember anything about those mittens. Did she really get them in S1? lol


I am pretty sure that was a gift made by the dwarves. I think the mittens are actually weapons. Not sure how they work though tbh.


----------

